# Need accounts? Auburn/Lewiston, Maine



## NPCInc (Oct 20, 2004)

Just found out I'm supposed to be having back surgery soon and I'm thinking about selling or at least subbing out my current 15 accounts. I'm in Auburn, Maine and the accounts are mostly in Auburn and Lewiston with a few in the immediately adjacent towns. The accounts consist of one housing association road (1 mile) with seasonal price (likely to pick up more driveways from this), two apartment buildings by the push and the rest are residential by the push. If interested, please call 207-786-9925.

Thanks!
JD


----------

